# Goodieds and a few select natives



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm thinking of doing a 30L with llyodon Furcidens or Zoogoneticus Tequila goodieds and adding some Blue Fine Killies and maybe a warmer water tolerant darter or two. 

I design the aquascape so there is a raceway for a slight current and plenty of still water. All of these fish should do well in an unheated tanks

Any thoughts or advice?


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

I myself am currently keeping aneatobius towerii, ameca splendens, xenotoca eisini (san marcos) and neotoca bilineata. These are all goodeids which can be kept in tanks with lower temps. They all love still water.
In these goodeids tanks are tankmates like loaches and microgeophagus (apistogramma) ramirezi. The neotoca bilineata is even combined with liberty mollies.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I'm just wanting to add a few other fish as sort of dithers. 

I would be very interested in a couple of the geno types you're keeping. P.M. me if you're interested in selling some fry.


----------

